# HO Shelf Layout - Looking for Ideas



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm planning a small HO scale shelf layout to take to work so I have a neat way to show off some model trains. By small I mean I have a space that is 32" long, 12" deep, and 11.5" tall to work within. This will just be a static display layout, so no power will be going to it. I do have some things I'd like to include, but I'd like to hear any other ideas that anyone has. 

Here's my list of requirements:
1) Modern era (1980's and newer diesel locos only)
2) Industrial/Commercial setting (warehouse, engine house, etc.)
3) Needs to have space for a good size parking lot and 2 lane road
4) Would like at least one switch

I've put together a couple of quick SCARM layouts with my ideas. Here's what I did so far:

Option #1









Option #2









Option #3









I'd appreciate any thoughts or suggestions you may have on this project.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

I kinda like #3 just looks a little bit neater what again is this for your job or just display.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I wonder if you could add another switch where your building is and make that building into a building flat against the backdrop, then you could build a building thats up against the fascia, "fascia flat" as in the edge of layout you could even build the fascia flat building so that its only say 1-2 inches deep and you could make it have a interior and give it some depth.

You could maybe have 2 switches this way, you would have to run a 4 axle loco, something on the small side. I just wonder if you would have enough room to have a tiny switching layout

view link below for a better understanding on what i mean
http://www.trainboard.com/railimages/data/500/DSC01114.JPG


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

model-a said:


> I kinda like #3 just looks a little bit neater what again is this for your job or just display.


Just for display.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

joed2323 said:


> I wonder if you could add another switch where your building is and make that building into a building flat against the backdrop, then you could build a building thats up against the fascia, "fascia flat" as in the edge of layout you could even build the fascia flat building so that its only say 1-2 inches deep and you could make it have a interior and give it some depth.
> 
> You could maybe have 2 switches this way, you would have to run a 4 axle loco, something on the small side. I just wonder if you would have enough room to have a tiny switching layout
> 
> ...


Interesting idea, never thought of doing an open building like that, I may need to look into that. Also, I was thinking the same thing with the 4 axle loco, I have a GP-40 (CSX) and GP-50 (NS) to pick from right now.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Been thinking about this lately and decided that I did not want to deal with having a road dead-end into the back wall. I'm not talented enough to paint it fading into the horizon, so I revised the plan a bit to have the road cut across at an angle and avoid the problem.










I like the addition of the third line at the back wall. The assumption here is that it would dead end right where it does now, so the road going by at that same angle would make sense if you were to extrapolate from this section of the layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I can see your other pics, but not the last one you posted.

I would do a variation on Option #2.

Instead of the spur going into the building, the building would occupy the triangular space between the bldg/backdrop. The cars could be spotted at freight doors. You could super-detail inside the freight warehouse - lights, people, lift-trucks, boxes/crates.

Put a bumper on the end of both spurs. The spur along the front could be where boxcars/trucks could on/off-load where they don't own their own rail-served dock.

Then space your road a little from the LHS (looking at pic) and angle your road towards the middle of the board. Use a building set at a matching angle to hide the road/backdrop transition. Again - details can make this. Mailboxes, streetlights, crossing signals, trees.

This could be a cool little project.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

sstlaure said:


> I can see your other pics, but not the last one you posted.
> 
> I would do a variation on Option #2.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, now I've got myself looking at adjusting to something like what you mentioned. Now I just need to find a freight warehouse that I like. Any suggestions?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a ton of the Walthers Cornerstone kits and really like how they go together. If you want something custom, take a look a the Rix kits (Pikestuff) - they are molded in a way that you can cut the roofs, etc at many different angles to make buildings that fit "just right".

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search

You could even make it a transload dock with a small ramp coming off the front of the dock to go to truck trailer height (or a ramp to back the trucks up to)

I really like the visual effect of tracks/roads, etc not being parallel to the front/rear edges.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link! Now you really have me interested in going with some kind of loading dock / freight transfer setup. Now I just need to figure out how to lay this thing out and which buildings will fit in the space I have and not look crowded.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is the 5th version of this that I've come up with now. This one makes use of a Pikestuff loading dock and distribution center. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That 6" stub isn't going to do much for you. When a car is parked on it against the bumper it will interfere with cars going through the #4 switches.

I was thinking a loading dock something like this (rather than a stand-alone:


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Good point about the 6" section there, didn't think about that. 

Something like what you have shown would be pretty cool against the back wall, then I could have more space in front other stuff. Do you know of any similar models that are around 9-10" tall?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The Walther's background buildings are really nice. I've got a few of them. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search

I think this one built at an angle would be perfect for your rail loading dock. Just make a shallow shadow box on the backside for the interior details inside the doors.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3173


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks again for the info! I really like the Commissary/Freight Transfer Background Building, I actually found that myself yesterday and it's on top of my idea list at the moment. I just need to work it into the track plan so I can still have all the items I wanted for this layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Play around with triangular buildings and slanting the track across the shelf rather than straight parallel. You'll create for details you wouldn't think you could fit in. Those buildings typically have scores in the roof/floor panels to allow you to create many different shapes of building from the same kit.

For instance, if you have a rectangular building parallel to the backdrop, the entire backside of the building is hidden, cut that building into a triangle, and now you have the same building in the scene, but much more room in the foreground for other stuff that enhances the scene or provides for viewblocks of elements to the rear.

There are also building "flats" which are basically just the front face, that when placed along the backdrop, but with a building slightly spaced from it and in-front create an amazing amount of depth within a narrow scene.


----------

